# Somebody asked for pictures of Thud and Molly playing.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And I've been camera happy lately, so.































































(I DARE you not to laugh out loud at that)


















Few more, coming up.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And done.

I can't imagine why my furniture is always in such crap shape, I really can't.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

CptJack said:


> (I DARE you not to laugh out loud at that)


Not possible to not laugh at this one. It reminded me of Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Bahahaha! You caught some hilarious expressions and positions. Definitely couldn't keep from laughing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Slartibartfast said:


> Not possible to not laugh at this one. It reminded me of Kung Fu Panda.


The thing that killed me about that one is he actually STOPPED like that for a bit. It wasn't an in motion thing, he got distracted by a noise upstairs and forgot he was sitting on Molly!



pinksand said:


> Bahahaha! You caught some hilarious expressions and positions. Definitely couldn't keep from laughing.


They're a lot of fun. I wish they'd play somewhere else, but obviously not very much or I wouldn't just sit around and take pictures.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I LOVE Thud's expressions...heeheee. Such a cuddly goober bear 

That was an awesome Wednesday morning smile-fest :becky: :becky: :becky: :becky:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha I almost spit out my coffee in the pic where Thud is sitting on Molly LOL

They are so cute together!

It's so funny how fierce they can look when they're just playing ^_^


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hahahahaha these are great.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Hahaha I almost spit out my coffee in the pic where Thud is sitting on Molly LOL
> 
> They are so cute together!
> 
> It's so funny how fierce they can look when they're just playing ^_^


Poor Molly was so... offended and confused and Thud was just completely oblivious. They do look absolutely vicious when they're playing though - and sound about the same.



jade5280 said:


> Hahahahaha these are great.


Thanks!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

taquitos said:


> Hahaha I almost spit out my coffee in the pic where Thud is sitting on Molly LOL
> 
> They are so cute together!
> 
> It's so funny how fierce they can look when they're just playing ^_^


I spewed coffee everywhere!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I was still laughing last night seeing these pics in my head. 

Would be a perfect caption thread, too! 

"Hey Molly, did ya hear the one about the boarder collie who walked into the bar?" 
"NOT funny, dude - not funny!"









"I'm not hurting her, Ma - jeeze!"









"ack - sumo move is great...can't breathe...and don't you DARE let one rip!"










Couldn't help it...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Your furniture make take a beating, but at least it's always fun around the house!  Love this set haha


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bellapup - that's HYSTERICAL. Thank you!

Equinox: Yep. Given the choice between pristine furniture and fun, I'm going with fun. Maybe I'll care again, someday. Maybe.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Got some pretty funny shots in this.. Good pics


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

The others are right, it IS impossible not to laugh at Sumo!Thud. Love the pics of them together


----------

